# do i have enough space



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

:roll: i have a vt female in a 3 gallon tank with filter and am planning on getting two cory fish and another female do i have enough space? pls reply


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

No. One betta needs at least 2.5 gallons of water/space.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Nope, I wouldn't put anything else with a Betta unless you have at least a 10 gallon or larger tank.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

What AngelicScars said. lol. And you cant put just two females together. Has to be a 10+ gallon with a group of 4+ females.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

*ok then i am gonna get a 10 gallon tank for my betta*
*thanks *


----------



## RoseyD (Jul 12, 2009)

I've tried two females in a 5 gallon for a brief period, and they got along for about 3 days, before the less dominant one had her back fin ripped. - In a larger tank - ie - 10 gal. plus - add lots of floating plants - and you can have 3+ bettas. And, yes, I will recommend - add the cories - they are great enthusiastic swimmers who will keep the betta girls so entertained that some of the territorialism will dissapate. IT won't be 100% gone - I have a 20 gal with 5 girls and 3 cories - and I still see a bit of chasing - But with those floaters _ for me, I have a huge - plant with lots of hanging roots and branches/leaves - so that the others can always go into hiding, and there's enough girls in there that there isn't any 'one' being picked on more than the rest.

keeping 2 girls alone can be much more difficult because the one fish will always dominate the other ... 

good luck.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

i dont think i have enough room for more than 10 gallons but i do have enough for 10 gallons


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

make sure that if you want to put those two girls together that you plan on getting a few more so that there will be a pecking order


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

RoseyD is right. If 2 females live together, one will dominate the other and someone will get hurt or killed.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

ok so 3 or 4 bettas thanks for the info really helped me a lot


----------



## misstephaniexxx (Jul 15, 2009)

I have 2 females with 4 guppies and a frog in a ten gallon, they all get along fine. My girls hang out with each other a lot. They hardly chase or nip at each other, i've never had injuries with them.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

misstephaniexxx said:


> I have 2 females with 4 guppies and a frog in a ten gallon, they all get along fine. My girls hang out with each other a lot. They hardly chase or nip at each other, i've never had injuries with them.


I'm surprised the female Bettas actually get along. They probably will eventually fight to the death since there are only two.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

5green, also, if you plan to get 3-4 bettas then get a bigger tank. 3 gallons won't be enough. I suggest a 10 to be safe.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would suggest at least 4 females. And yes, a 10 gallon would be needed for that many fish.


----------



## misstephaniexxx (Jul 15, 2009)

AngelicScars said:


> I'm surprised the female Bettas actually get along. They probably will eventually fight to the death since there are only two.


There are 4 guppies and a frog (who hides, so he's basically never there) in the same tank. The guppies probably distract them. 
I want another girl


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

i might just get three girls but if it goes well i am gonna get another girl


----------

